# Lighting



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi to everyone,

I am new to this forum and was wondering what everyone is running for lighting????????? I just upgraded from CP lighting to an aquatic life t5 high output and so far am very impressed. Have changed out the stock bulbs to ATI and Geiseman. Thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am currently running two types of lighting. T5 HO on my 10 gallon about 80 watts worth 
and a small DIY LED array that I added to my 2 gallon. I had been using CPF screw in bulbs on that for a few months but the colours are popping now and I dare say growth is starting. 

Welcome to the insane world of Gtaa. We're actually a pretty good group.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For the pricepoint, the AL units are a pretty good ang for the $$$. Good thing you swopped out the bulbs...they aren't very good, IMHO.

For this market demographic, T5HO and MH's are the popular lighting systems. LEDs are the up and coming systems but among the myriad of brands/companies, there are only a few that are worth buying. Give LEDs another 2-5years to allow the advancements of multi chipped LEDs to plateau.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes the stock bulbs were not very good. I am running ati blue plus, ati purple plus, ati aquablue special and geiseman pure actinic and it has made a huge difference. Much nicer colour and my corals look better as well. Very happy with this combination at the present time. The moon lights on the unit itself are very nice.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a 150W MH sunpod, comes with night time LED's

I will replace this with LED once the companies master it, and reduce the price


----------

